# My 1st DIY 90 Gallon Stand Build



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

After the incident I had with my 60 gallon tank leak, I decided to upgrade to a 90G, instead of paying a lot for a stand I decided to build my own. With the lumber, hardware, paint, I still saved more than 50%, being my first satnd build I think it came out well. I used 2x4's for the framing, 3/8" plywood for the back, top and bottom, 1/2"x4" pine boards for the outside, I routed the edges with a 1/4" rounded bit. I painted the inside with 1 coat black, and the ouside with 2 coats black.

here is the frame:









I added some shelving, plus it adds suport to the botom joists, and i thought I'd put it use by adding some plywood to the sides and middle:

















This is the back of the stand with some cut outs for hoses and electrical cords:









And then the outer wrap, using 1/2"x4" pine boards, routed each side to add some design I guess:

















The doors made the same as the wrap, i wanted the lines to be lined up from top to bottom, thats whiy theres the cut outs for the hinges, came out perfect:









And finally painted and added hardware:









hope you likes, it was a lot of work, thx.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Honestly it looks great! - now stop admiring your work and wasting time and get the matching canopy done. :wink: Also don't forget to include the full frontal shot of the completed stand and tank so we can fully appreciate your work and wish is was in our house.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

By-The-Lake said:


> Honestly it looks great! - now stop admiring your work and wasting time and get the matching canopy done. :wink: Also don't forget to include the full frontal shot of the completed stand and tank so we can fully appreciate your work and wish is was in our house.


It's all a work in progress, thx


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

OK... I need 2 125G and a 90G stand. Do you hire out? Just kidding...looks great...nice job. Can't wait to see the pic with the fishies in it


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> OK... I need 2 125G and a 90G stand. Do you hire out? Just kidding...looks great...nice job. Can't wait to see the pic with the fishies in it


Lol, thx


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally done.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand! That is the same basic design I used for our 125G build.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tank and fish look great!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

All kinds of overkill, that being said, it looks great, nice work!


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> All kinds of overkill, that being said, it looks great, nice work!


Out of curiousity, what go you mean by overkill (I'm
Not insulted or anything), I'm always open to questions or suggestions. Cheers


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks great. The fully coloured German red and red shoulder peacocks and the S. fryeri really make it pop. Nice selection of fish. Just curious where are you located and where you buy your fish?


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

By-The-Lake said:


> Looks great. The fully coloured German red and red shoulder peacocks and the S. fryeri really make it pop. Nice selection of fish. Just curious where are you located and where you buy your fish?


I live in London, Ontario. I get my fish in Toronto or from a breeder here in London, and he gets his fish in Michigan. My next stop is to go to Finatics in Mississauga, they supposedly have the best stock.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

slb.76 said:


> Out of curiousity, what go you mean by overkill (I'm
> Not insulted or anything), I'm always open to questions or suggestions. Cheers


Glad you're not offended, wasn't trying to offend. You've got 6 extra (unnecessary) vertical supports. Vertical strength of a 2x4 (on end) is ridiculous, meaning you didn't need to double the middle or triple the corners. The opposed 2x4's (which you have) in the corner are how I build my stands and give a lot more stability than doubling alone. I understand the reason for the third (inside) 2x4 as a simple way to attach the top/bottom frame to the vertical uprights and is likely the reason there are two at each center vertical support, but they aren't in any way necessary for support. (a plate, short piece of plywood/2x4, sheeting, toe-nailing, or pocket holes (my choice) would accomplish the same thing). That's all I meant. Here's a shot of my 125 stand as a comparison 








and my 90









Your stand looks fantastic and is capable of holding a much much heavier tank than what you're putting on it.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I see, basically I wanted to be better safe than sorry, and since I had the extra wood just lying around I figured I'd put it to good use, you can never be too cautious when building an aquarium stand, especially for large tanks. Cheers


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

slb.76 said:


> By-The-Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. The fully coloured German red and red shoulder peacocks and the S. fryeri really make it pop. Nice selection of fish. Just curious where are you located and where you buy your fish?
> ...


Nice there seems to be lots of good used tanks on Kijiji down in London. There is one other retailer you might consider checking out in Windsor called Captain Cichlids. Finatics is a good store and is totally dedicated to cichlids and just moved to a new bigger location in Mississauga. I have done a lot of shopping there.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I plan on going to finatics whenever they get some stock in, there are still a few cichlids I want to add but they are hard to find. I still want to add:

Malawi Peacocks:

Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)-Lemon jake peacock

Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.)-Malawi Butterfly

Malawi Haps:

Protomelas Taeniolatus-Red Empress

Tramitichromis Intermedius-Emerald Ruby

Copadichromis Borleyi "Kadango" - Red Fin Borleyi

Copadichromis mloto-Haplochromis Mloto

Victorians:

Haplochromis sp. "All Red Kyoga flameback"


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice job, stand and tank looks great!


----------



## bluenapG (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow. SLB - love the finished product. Plus, I'd do what you did and over support. You can upgrade and not have to worry about the stand. I'm thinking of upgrading my 55 to a 90, and your photos are a great help for stand building. I'm a hobby-woodworker, but didn't know what type of structural support I'd need in building a stand on my own. Your finished tank is also awesome. Thanks to Lilscoot too!


----------

